# New goat barn 90% complete!



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

First of all I would like to thank everyone who offered advice and feedback while I was designing my little barn  I'm almost finished - just have to finish siding one last wall and build a roof over the goats' porch before winter. And re-do the fencing. But it's nearly finished and I LOVE it so much. I kind of just want to hang out in there all the time!

This barn is designed for 2 does and their kids (temporarily). I did not figure in goat math, though. Now I'm pretty sure I'd like 3 does. I'll have to see how this winter goes and if it's enough space for one more.

The design allows for the L-shaped pen zone to be separated into three smaller stalls. Currently, the 2 doelings have 2 of the "stalls" opened up into one large one. I'm using the third for hay/shavings/storage, but that stuff can be moved out when I need a kidding pen. I made removable separating panels out of a dog playpen I got from Craigslist. I have hay storage for 50 bales in the loft. The smaller attached structure is the chicken coop. There's a pet door for the barn cat, Fennec. (He thinks he's a goat and sleeps with them, rather than in his little heated box, though!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is super nice! Great job!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How Lovely!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Lovely!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That's not a barn, That's a she-shed palace of delight!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Amazing little barn no wonder you're thrilled


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is amazing, it should be in a magazine.

The goats are so spoiled.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:hubbahubba:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Seriously stunning... I'm going to burn my barn down right now in envy 

Also the diagonal bars in front of the hay rack tray are so genius, I need a few to keep them from sleeping there.


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> That's not a barn, That's a she-shed palace of delight!!!


Right??!?!?!? I'm getting NO work done because I just want to sit out there!


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Seriously stunning... I'm going to burn my barn down right now in envy
> 
> Also the diagonal bars in front of the hay rack tray are so genius, I need a few to keep them from sleeping there.


The breeder I got one of my does from, Rosasharn Farm in MA, suggested those. Right now they can reach their little heads in easily, but theoretically when they are bigger they have to tilt their heads sideways to get in/out of the bars which makes eating more intentional and less waste.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:inlove:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I think I'll move in too  

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Awesome barn, good use of the vertical spaces, like the added decorative touches.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy wow, it's beautiful! ohlala:


----------

